# Escambia River



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Went to Escam. on saturday, sunday, and tuesday morning. Had some horrible luck. Caught a couple bass deep on a white trick worm. Anyone got any pointers for these finicky fall/cold front bass?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I know The feeling I have not been doing to good myself


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Crankbaits and Shaky Heads...

KsB


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Been wearing out the crankbait with no luck. Caught a ton of fish on it last month, though! Haven't tried the shaky head since the spawn. I'll give it a shot this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Swim Baits


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

live shrimp with cork about 2 ft deep


----------

